# Can you help me choose my GPU and CPU?



## Poloforo (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi everyone, I am planning to buy new GPU and CPU, so I would be grateful if you could help me to choose which one should I buy, strictly for only gaming. Thank you in advance. 

GPUs:
1) XFX *AMD Radeon RX580* 8GB OC+ GDDR5,3xDP/HDMI/D-DVI-D/256bit/ RX-580P8DFD6
2) Asrock *AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT* Challenger D OC 8GB GDDR6/HDMI/3xDP/128-bit RX5500XT CLD 4GO
3) Gigabyte *nVidia GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER* 6GB 192bit GV-N166SOC-6GD

CPUs:
1) AMD Ryzen 5 3400G
2) AMD Ryzen 5 3500X
3) AMD Ryzen 5 3600
4) AMD Ryzen 5 3600X
5) AMD Ryzen 7 2700x
6) Intel Core i5-9600K
7) Intel Core i5-9400F


----------



## pavle (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi! I would say for most cost effective and stable Ryzen 5 3600 non-X (6/12) and GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 6, 2020)

what resolution are you playing at? 1080p?


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

First, you need to disclose what kinda budget you can spend & the region you are buying from.


----------



## Poloforo (Oct 6, 2020)

Thank you pavl3.  Btw why did why not Ryzen 5 3600*x*? Sorry. 

Hyderz: I guess 1080p (I really don't understand much about differences between 1080p and higher). Could you explain it a bit, or if it's problem I'll look up on internet. 

Rei:
Region: the Balkans, Serbia. Let's say that budget is 500-600 euros in total (but not counting that i'll need to buy the motherboard and etc.)
GPUs:
1) XFX *AMD Radeon RX580* 8GB OC+ GDDR5,3xDP/HDMI/D-DVI-D/256bit/ RX-580P8DFD6 (*212 euros*)
2) Asrock *AMD Radeon RX 5500 XT* Challenger D OC 8GB GDDR6/HDMI/3xDP/128-bit RX5500XT CLD 4GO (*186 euros*)
3) Gigabyte *nVidia GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER* 6GB 192bit GV-N166SOC-6GD (*254 euros*)

CPUs:

1) AMD Ryzen 5 3400G (*152 euros*)
2) AMD Ryzen 5 3500X (*169 euros)*
3) AMD Ryzen 5 3600 (*203 euros)*
4) AMD Ryzen 5 3600X (*212 euros*)
5) AMD Ryzen 7 2700x (*186 euros)*
6) Intel Core i5-9600K (*195 euros*)
7) Intel Core i5-9400F (*144 euros)*

Ofcourse if you have any suggestions for other CPU/GPU in price range to 600 euros  I would be grateful.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 6, 2020)

1) AMD Ryzen 5 3400G - No
2) AMD Ryzen 5 3500X - overpriced compared to 9400f, only makes sense as a budget place holder CPU
3) AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - best all around CPU for the price
4) AMD Ryzen 5 3600X - not worth the the extra cost over the 3600
5) AMD Ryzen 7 2700x - by the time you would need the extra c/t, the cores will be too slow
6) Intel Core i5-9600K - if you plan to OC it will give you the best gaming performance, if you don't then pass
7) Intel Core i5-9400F - from a pure gaming perspective it's not a bad CPU for the price and it will offer the same ballpark performance as those above with a GTX 1660S (or the other two slower cards).  If you plan to upgrade the GPU in a few years but also keep the CPU then look to the AMD 3600 / Intel 9600k.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 6, 2020)

3300X + 1660 Super would be the ideal combination. Spend some money on an after market CPU cooler like ID-Cooling SE 234 and high performance RAM (3600mhz and above).


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 6, 2020)

1920x1080 is standard resolution these days.
if you have higher resolution say 2560x1440 or 3840x2160(4k) then you need a more powerful gpu.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

So, I take it that you haven't chosen the motherboard yet and/or the monitor? Higher resolution monitor above 1080p makes the visual image (but not the graphics) looks smoother, clearer & crisper but demands more GPU power. The sweet spot is 1440p. If you already have a 1080p monitor and/or don't care about resolution, keep the monitor. I think you should invest more on better GPU. Don't get the GTX 1660 Super. Instead, get the more powerful RTX 2060 or RTX 2060 Super. I'm not picky with CPU but any CPU would go well with that but a good GPU will carry you far on the long run.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 6, 2020)

Rei said:


> So, I take it that you haven't chosen the motherboard yet and/or the monitor? Higher resolution monitor above 1080p makes the visual image (but not the graphics) looks smoother, clearer & crisper but demands more GPU power. The sweet spot is 1440p. If you already have a 1080p monitor and/or don't care about resolution, keep the monitor. I think you should invest more on better GPU. Don't get the GTX 1660 Super. Instead, get the more powerful RTX 2060 or RTX 2060 Super. I'm not picky with CPU but any CPU would go well with that but a good GPU will carry you far on the long run.


I was just going to recommend the 5600XT if it's not too expensive. If you want to Game those and the 5700 are probably the best price/performance cards to buy but new cards are coming later this year that might push those cards lower in price too.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

kapone32 said:


> I was just going to recommend the 5600XT if it's not too expensive. If you want to Game those and the 5700 are probably the best price/performance cards to buy but new cards are coming later this year that might push those cards lower in price too.


I was gonna recommend RTX 3060 but i dunno if OP is willing to wait that long.
I'm also a GeForce player so I dunno much about Radeon cards & specs to recommend him/her.


----------



## R0H1T (Oct 6, 2020)

If you want the latest & the greatest, not necessarily 8c or above, then you will have to pay a slight premium. So keep that in mind & preferably go for decent B550 boards. So *wait for zen3* ~ afterwards *pick a zen2 chip* on sale 


GPU ~ Ampere or RDNA2 cards will generally be better VFM since they're much better than their previous gen siblings, especially wrt efficeincy!


----------



## pavle (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Thank you pavl3.  Btw why did why not Ryzen 5 3600*x*? Sorry.


Well only because for only 200Mhz less you get 65W processor (very little heat) and the same number of cores as 95W Ryzen 5 3600 *X.*


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 6, 2020)

How about go for the 3500x or 9400f and put the saved money into a better gpu such as a 2060 or 5600 xt


----------



## Poloforo (Oct 6, 2020)

@dirtyferret - thank you very much, I was hoping to get better GPU (for the game I want - WoW: Shadowlands, I need better graphics card). And I'm not planning to buy new GPU (after this one) soon, so I want some reliable one for future games.

@nguyen - thank you 

@Hyderz - Oh I see, well I currently have some old monitor, but after I get these parts in near future I plan to buy this monitor: ZEUS 24" ZUS240MAX IPS VGA + HDMI MONITOR. 

Rei - Oh I see, well I currently have some old monitor, but after I get these parts in near future I plan to buy this monitor: ZEUS 24" ZUS240MAX IPS VGA + HDMI MONITOR (I am planning to keep my monitor to 25 inches not higher, so do you think suggested GPUs can handle this resolution?)  Thank you for suggesting GPU, yeah I agree I would focus more on GPU then CPU. But that GPUs you suggested are like 400 euros here, so do you think I should buy lower priced processor like Intel Core i5-9400F to make it work with my budget? Sorry for so much questions...

kapone32 -  5600 XT in my country costs more than rtx 2060, so what do you think is better idea to get? And 5700 is like +100 euros more expensive. xD

R0H1T - Thank you for the advice. 

pavl3 - Oh I see, yeah you are right.

xman2007 - Yeah I was thinking that too, I need more powerful GPU. But I don't want to buy new CPU in near future, so do you think that one will go good with 2060? And also what do you think, how much time will it take for 2060 to drop in price? (kinda stupid question) Because I am willing to wait like 2-3 months, then I really want to play Shadowlands


----------



## xman2007 (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> @dirtyferret - thank you very much, I was hoping to get better GPU (for the game I want - WoW: Shadowlands, I need better graphics card). And I'm not planning to buy new GPU (after this one) soon, so I want some reliable one for future games.
> 
> @nguyen - thank you
> 
> ...


Well if you're waiting 2-3 months then you may be looking at a different performance class with something like the RTX 3060 or RX 6600xt etc which will perform better than 2060/5600 xt and hopefully cost around the same price, also as it's primarily for gaming, you would be upograding the GPU before the CPU's from what you listed.


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> @dirtyferret - thank you very much, I was hoping to get better GPU (for the game I want - WoW: Shadowlands, I need better graphics card). And I'm not planning to buy new GPU (after this one) soon, so I want some reliable one for future games.



Not sure on which future games you want to play but WoW tends to perform better on Intel then the AMD alternative.  You would have a hard time finding a better WoW focused CPU for your money than an OC 9600k.  The Intel 9400 would offer similar performance to the AMD 3600/x & 3500x in WoW (all more than capable).  I would avoid the 2700x and 3400G for a WoW build. Other games would obviously defer on their respective needs.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> 6) Intel Core i5-9600K
> 7) Intel Core i5-9400F



It shouldn't be too much more for the 10400F mate or no go?


----------



## krusha03 (Oct 6, 2020)

I think you should consider the cost of the whole platform. Do you have a website where we can check the rest of the component's price?

Looking at CPUs for WoW it seems that the Ryzen is actually doing better. See the link below:


From the components you linked, i would actually go for the 1660 Super + 3600X. The difference is only 9 euros and you have extra boost and possibly more overclocking headroom


----------



## John Naylor (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Hi everyone, I am planning to buy new GPU and CPU, so I would be grateful if you could help me to choose which one should I buy, **** strictly for only gaming**** . Thank you in advance.



For gaming only with currently available hardware, if there's a reason not to get the 10400F (€152.40 ) I haven't seen it ....it outperforms every AMD CPU currenyly on the market



			https://tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/relative-performance-games-1920-1080.png
		



			https://tpucdn.com/review/intel-core-i5-10400f/images/relative-performance-games-2560-1440.png
		


That leaves you with roughly €450 under your 600 CPU / GPU budget ... putting the 2060 Super, 2070, 2070 super well within reach.

However, AMD will annouce / release new cards and CPUs  within 2 weeks. which will drive those prices down... AMD may even come out with better alternative, which in turn will spur new cards from nvidia  .... Id wait till late November before making any choices.


----------



## Rei (Oct 6, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Rei - Oh I see, well I currently have some old monitor, but after I get these parts in near future I plan to buy this monitor: ZEUS 24" ZUS240MAX IPS VGA + HDMI MONITOR (I am planning to keep my monitor to 25 inches not higher, so do you think suggested GPUs can handle this resolution?)  Thank you for suggesting GPU, yeah I agree I would focus more on GPU then CPU. But that GPUs you suggested are like 400 euros here, so do you think I should buy lower priced processor like Intel Core i5-9400F to make it work with my budget? Sorry for so much questions...





John Naylor said:


> For gaming only with currently available hardware, if there's a reason not to get the 10400F (€152.40 ) I haven't seen it ....it outperforms every AMD CPU currenyly on the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That monitor is also 1080p? Then any modern GPU should be able to handle your monitor just fine. And don't worry about asking many questions. This is a tech forum where people help other people with these sorts of questions.

I also agree with @John Naylor 's suggestion post. Those are good deals.


----------



## Poloforo (Oct 7, 2020)

@dirtyferret - Hm I see, but honestly I'm not fan of overclocking, idk does that decrease the life span of GPU (mainly for that) and how much it cost for someone to do it. I mean if it will cost too much, then I guess I better take better GPU right away.

@Outback Bronze - You were right, it costs under 200euros (190+). What do you think does it beat Ryzen 3600 for gaming (again focusing mainly on WoW)? Or do you know any other Graphics card (intel or whatever) that could be a bit more powerful than the one you suggested but in like same price range?

@krusha03 - Hey, thank you for suggestion.
Yeah I have the site but it pnly shows currency of my country (RSD), it's: https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sr&u=https://www.eponuda.com/&prev=search&pto=aue (I tried to translate it in english) / https://www.eponuda.com/ (original site link). But I don't want to bother people to exchange currencies, that's just asking for too much lol. 

@John Naylor - Yesss, I was thinking the same way, but did you mean 9400F? (I wrote that one, but then Outback Bronze suggested me 10400F and it's near 200euros). But then I read some forums on internet saying that Intels 9400F is not so good nowdays? :/ I mean If it's stronger than the ones I suggested (like for example 3600), I would obviously choose it because it's like 100euros cheaper lol. 

@Rei - Thank you so much Rei.  Yes it says 1920 x 1080 Full HD on the site. Yeah @John Naylor solution sounds like a smart choice, wait for a month, but save like couple hundred euros in return and get better GPU  Then I guess I'll wait for 2060 to drop in price and probably go with suggested CPU. But I wanted to see what will other people tell me about 10400F vs 3600.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Oct 7, 2020)

striclty gaming only?
10400f or 3600

best bang4buck GPU RX 580 8GB (the 5500XT is not better and sometimes even worse than the RX 580)


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2020)

krusha03 said:


> I think you should consider the cost of the whole platform. Do you have a website where we can check the rest of the component's price?
> 
> Looking at CPUs for WoW it seems that the Ryzen is actually doing better. See the link below:
> View attachment 171045
> ...


not sure how ryzen is doing "better" when the 3600 has the exact same performance as the 3950 and neither offer the same avg as the stock 9600k.  All are very capable and if playing at anything below default FPS (FYI, at default settings WoW locks you to 100FPS) the whole point is moot.



Poloforo said:


> @dirtyferret - Hm I see, but honestly I'm not fan of overclocking, idk does that decrease the life span of GPU (mainly for that) and how much it cost for someone to do it. I mean if it will cost too much, then I guess I better take better GPU right away.


I wasn't talking about OC the GPU which rarely translated to real world performance.  I was talking about the OC CPU which can offer you soem performance benefits in WoW if playing on a high refresh monitor and you increase the default FPS settings.


----------



## krusha03 (Oct 7, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


> not sure how ryzen is doing "better" when the 3600 has the exact same performance as the 3950 and neither offer the same avg as the stock 9600k.  All are very capable and if playing at anything below default FPS (FYI, at default settings WoW locks you to 100FPS) the whole point is moot.



Low 1% and Low 0.1% is more important IMHO. Less stutters and more smooth gameplay


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 7, 2020)

krusha03 said:


> Low 1% and Low 0.1% is more important IMHO. Less stutters and more smooth gameplay


"Stutter" is often a qualitative analysis as it can be noticeable to one person on one system and not to someone else on the exact same system .  Someone may think their system is stuttering when it's not while someone else may think their system is running smoothly while benchmark may show stutter. I've played WoW on various 1c, 2c, 3c, 4c, 6c, 8c CPUs from AMD and Intel. All have shown "stutter" at one point or another.

both the 9600k and 3600 have the same 1%.  The .1 is far trickier and sites like GN have gotten into issues with it previously.  It's a much smaller sample size and with an MMO you can never truly run the same test twice even in the same dungeon.  There are too many variables like group members, spells, combat action, their ISP latency, your ISP latency, the server, etc., That said there is not a major real world difference betweent he two CPUs even at .1%


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 16, 2020)

Ryzen 3600 and gigabyte GTX 1660 Super


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone, again. I tried posting this in some other new topic, but I didn't have luck to get the answer, could you guys help me to choose: Motherboard, Memory, SSD and PSU? If it's too much, could you just help me with SSD and PSU?

I already posted on this forum for help about choosing GPU and CPU, now that I finally decided which im taking (CPU - Ryzen 5 3600 and GPU - 5600xt or 1660 Super), I wanted to ask you if you have time and will to help me choose other components? And before that, can you help me choose best model for 1660 super (gaming) and 5600xt also for gaming (from these 3: SAPPHIRE RX 5600 XT 6GB GDDR6 Pulse PCIE / Sapphire RX 5600 XT BE 6GB GDDR6 Pulse PCIE / SAPPHIRE 11296-01-20G RX 5600 XT 6GB GDDR6 Pulse, they are nearly same price). Sorry for long text. BUDGET: 300 - 350 euros (GPU and CPU not included).

I already created list for every component, and it’s as it follows:

*a) MOTHERBOARD* - before you look at the list, I wanted to ask you, is it worth taking some TOO GOOD Motherboard, if it will die in like 3-4 years? I heard they have life span of that sort. So I was planning to buy some Motherboard to 100 €, but if you think it will last longer than that (I know you can’t know that) I was planning to take 126 € one - *Asus TUF Gaming B550M-PLUS to be future-proof*.

1Gigabyte B550M Aorus PRO105 €2Gigabyte B550M AORUS ELITE (rev. 1.0)94 €3Gigabyte B550M DS3H (rev. 1.0)83 €4ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming 4103 €5MSI MAG B550 Tomahawk146 €6MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX98 €7Asrock B450M-HDV R4.055 €8MSI B450 Gaming Plus105 €9Asus TUF Gaming B550M-PLUS126 €10MSI B450M Mortar Max95 €11Asus ROG STRIX B450-F Gaming103 €


*b) Memory* - If you think that 3600mhz are better for Ryzen 5 3600, write off first 2 3200mhz ones. Some guy on forum suggested me that i take some C17 memory, so I was thinking of taking *Patriot 16GB Viper RGB DDR4 3600MHz CL17 KIT PVR416G360C7K*.

1Kingston 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4/3200 (FURY)70 € 8.100 din.2CRUCIAL 16GB Ballistix Sport LT DDR4 3200M95 €
(3000 mhz su 80 €)3Corsair VENGANCE RGB PRO 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600MHz85 €4Patriot 16GB Viper RGB DDR4 3600MHz CL17 KIT PVR416G360C7K85 €


*c) SSD* - I wanted some SSD with DRAM and what do you think is it better to take some cheap one SSD (but with DRAM) cuz it’s not that important for in-game performance?

1Samsung 500GB 860 EVO MZ-76E500B/EU60 €2SAMSUNG 500GB 860 EVO SATA3 2.5“ MZ-76E500B/EU82 €3ADATA 512GB XPG Spectrix S40G RGB M.2 PCIe M.2 228072 €4Adata SSD SU800 ULTIMATE 512GB 2.5’’ SATA III – ASU800SS-512GT-52 € (6.800 din.)5PATRIOT 480GB Burst SATA 3 2.5“ PBU480GS25SSDR60 evra6KINGSTON 500GB A2000 M.2 SA2000M8/500G59 €7ADATA 512GB XPG SX8200 Pro M.2 PCIe M.2 2280 ASX8200PNP-512G74 €


*d) PSU *- again same as for Motherboard, if they will die fast no matter the quallity, I’d rather take cheaper one.

1Be Quiet! System Power B9 600W65 €2Be Quiet! System Power 9 600W65 €3BE QUIET! Pure Power 11 500W CM80 €4Coolermaster MasterWatt 650W (90 evra)90 €5cooler master mwe 450w v2No stocks6BE QUIET! Pure Power 11 600W CM90 €7Seasonic S12 III 650W60 €8Seasonic S12III Bronze 650W SSR-650GB368 € (8.000 din.)9Raidmax 700W Vortex RX-700AC-V50 € (5.900)10CoolerMaster MWE Gold 650W80 €11BE QUIET! Pure Power 11 600W75 €


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 3, 2020)

5/4/7/4 would be my reccomendations.


Although the psu you've listed I have no experience with so do your research.


----------



## Rei (Nov 3, 2020)

Is the Patriot RAM a single stick or dual stick? I suggest getting a dual stick RAM 3600MHz.

For the PSU, get any of the 650 Watts, modular if possible.

Sorry, don't know much about motherboard & SSD to make a recommendation.


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2020)

1/4/7/8


Rei said:


> Is the Patriot RAM a single stick or dual stick? I suggest getting a dual stick RAM 3600MHz.


Patriot 16GB Viper RGB DDR4 3600MHz CL17 *KIT* PVR416G360C7K


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 3, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> 1/4/7/8
> 
> Patriot 16GB Viper RGB DDR4 3600MHz CL17 *KIT* PVR416G360C7K


Thank you very much. Can you tell me if I'm correct, kit = 2x8gb?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 3, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Thank you very much. Can you tell me if I'm correct, kit = 2x8gb?


if it is stated 16gb *kit* it normally is 2x8gb but could also be 4x4gb
but if you use PVR416G360C7K in search you eventually (their product site is POS!!!) will find this -->  https://assets.website-files.com/5c...c3cf8f_PVR416G360C7K_16GB_3600MH_CL17_KIT.pdf
so yes it is 2x8gb


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 3, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> 5/4/7/4 would be my reccomendations.
> 
> 
> Although the psu you've listed I have no experience with so do your research.


Thank you.  Ops I didn't see I had 150 euro Motherboard listed xD What do you think what is 2nd best? That one is kinda expensive.  And for PSU if you have any other suggestions I would appreciate it. 



Rei said:


> Is the Patriot RAM a single stick or dual stick? I suggest getting a dual stick RAM 3600MHz.
> 
> For the PSU, get any of the 650 Watts, modular if possible.
> 
> Sorry, don't know much about motherboard & SSD to make a recommendation.


Thank you. On Picture where I saw there were 2 sticks, but I will have to check it with them again. Usually in description it says 2x8gb, here it didn't. :/ When I call the seller and check, and if it isn't could I ask you again for another CL 17 memory suggestion?



ne6togadno said:


> if it is stated 16gb *kit* it normally is 2x8gb but could also be 4x4gb
> but if you use PVR416G360C7K in search you eventually (their product site is POS!!!) will find this -->  https://assets.website-files.com/5c...c3cf8f_PVR416G360C7K_16GB_3600MH_CL17_KIT.pdf
> so yes it is 2x8gb


Thank you very much, just to be sure before I buy it, I'll ask the seller again.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
And sorry guys, but could you answer me these questions?
1. Do Motherboards and PSU die fast? And is worth buying some expensive future-proof then if they will die in like 2-3 years?
2. Can you suggest me best gaming performance/budget model of 1660 Super? And just in case, can you help me choose Sapphire 5600xt best model from these: SAPPHIRE RX 5600 XT 6GB GDDR6 Pulse PCIE / Sapphire RX 5600 XT BE 6GB GDDR6 Pulse PCIE / SAPPHIRE 11296-01-20G RX 5600 XT 6GB GDDR6 Pulse, they are nearly same price)?

PS, i just found this SSD *Crucial SATA3 500GB MX500 3D NAND 560/510MB/s, CT500MX500SSD1 *and it's cheaper than the one you suggested. What do you think about it, I mean is it near the performence from the one you suggested? And most important thing, does it have DRAM? :/


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Nov 3, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Thank you.  Ops I didn't see I had 150 euro Motherboard listed xD What do you think what is 2nd best? That one is kinda expensive.  And for PSU if you have any other suggestions I would appreciate it.



Gigabyte B550M Aorus PRO then and literally any Seasonic gold unit like the Focus GX line. Never cheap out on a PSU or you may regret it later.


----------



## Rei (Nov 3, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> 1. Do Motherboards and PSU die fast? And is worth buying some expensive future-proof then if they will die in like 2-3 years?


Customers would feel like they are being screwed over if motherboards & PSU expectedly die fast unless it was the cheap, 2nd rate products. If you bought a decent product from a well known brand, then they should last a long while. For example, I am right now using motherboard from a less known but still good brand: EpoX which is over a decade old now. Same for my PSU which is from Seasonic (well-known brand) but the quality itself is decent.


Poloforo said:


> PS, i just found this SSD *Crucial SATA3 500GB MX500 3D NAND 560/510MB/s, CT500MX500SSD1 *and it's cheaper than the one you suggested. What do you think about it, I mean is it near the performence from the one you suggested? And most important thing, does it have DRAM? :/


Check the manufacturer's websites. If it does have DRAM, I'd say: Go for it!


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 3, 2020)

Rei said:


> Customers would feel like they are being screwed over if motherboards & PSU expectedly die fast unless it was the cheap, 2nd rate products. If you bought a decent product from a well known brand, then they should last a long while. For example, I am right now using motherboard from a less known but still good brand: EpoX which is over a decade old now. Same for my PSU which is from Seasonic (well-known brand) but the quality itself is decent.
> 
> Check the manufacturer's websites. If it does have DRAM, I'd say: Go for it!


Thank you Rei  Can you tell me some easy way to tell if SSD has DRAM? I type name + does it have dram but I don't get any matches. xD 
I also tried the thing in attachment. :/


----------



## Rei (Nov 3, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Thank you Rei  Can you tell me some easy way to tell if SSD has DRAM? I type name + does it have dram but I don't get any matches. xD
> I also tried the thing in attachment. :/


Sorry, I don't know how to find that out. 
I suppose that pic in your attachment: the Samsung 860 Evo has DRAM which is it's cache. 512MB is too large to be a normal disk cache so it's gotta be a DRAM cache.


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 4, 2020)

Rei said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to find that out.
> I suppose that pic in your attachment: the Samsung 860 Evo has DRAM which is it's cache. 512MB is too large to be a normal disk cache so it's gotta be a DRAM cache.


Thank you so muchhh


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 4, 2020)

A motherboard won't fail in 4 years but its technology will be superseded.


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 4, 2020)

Rei said:


> Sorry, I don't know how to find that out.
> I suppose that pic in your attachment: the Samsung 860 Evo has DRAM which is it's cache. 512MB is too large to be a normal disk cache so it's gotta be a DRAM cache.


Rei sorry for bothering again, but I was just thinking is DRAM SSD even important for gaming? Sorry. 



FinneousPJ said:


> A motherboard won't fail in 4 years but its technology will be superseded.


Oh, well that's better. Then it's worth to put it money for better one.  @*FinneousPJ *if I can only ask you what do you think about suggested MB (Gigabyte B550M Aorus PRO )? I watched some YouTube video he suggested MSI B550M Pro-VDH WiFi (112 euros) over that one or do you have any other suggestion?


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2020)

aorus is better. 
pro-vdh wifi only offers wifi (not that good one) over aorus.
better use those 10 for better vga.
what is your home network. do you use lan cable or you use wifi?
if it is wifi what router do you have


----------



## FinneousPJ (Nov 4, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Rei sorry for bothering again, but I was just thinking is DRAM SSD even important for gaming? Sorry.
> 
> 
> Oh, well that's better. Then it's worth to put it money for better one.  @*FinneousPJ *if I can only ask you what do you think about suggested MB (Gigabyte B550M Aorus PRO )? I watched some YouTube video he suggested MSI B550M Pro-VDH WiFi (112 euros) over that one or do you have any other suggestion?


The Aorus seems better to me as well, if you don't need the WiFi. You should make of list your requirements to help you decide, we can't know them.


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 4, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> aorus is better.
> pro-vdh wifi only offers wifi (not that good one) over aorus.
> better use those 10 for better vga.
> what is your home network. do you use lan cable or you use wifi?
> if it is wifi what router do you have


I don't use WIFI, I'm directly connected to internet via LAN. It's 1mbs tho, or whatever is the measure im not sure, but the lowest speed, if you asked for that. And yes on other forum I posted this some guy suggested me this one Asus *TUF Gaming B550M-PLUS. *And for PSU, if you would be kind to help me, he said this *Seasonic Core GM-650* or this *CoolerMaster MWE Gold 650W, *what do you think? Sorry and thanks.



FinneousPJ said:


> The Aorus seems better to me as well, if you don't need the WiFi. You should make of list your requirements to help you decide, we can't know them.


I don't need it, yeah sorry, even I am not sure what I need, so how could you know... xD Sorry...


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2020)

between tuf gaming and aorus whichever is cheaper.
PSU seasonic and dont forget to register it to the seasonic site for 7 years warranty


----------



## Rei (Nov 4, 2020)

Poloforo said:


> Rei sorry for bothering again, but I was just thinking is DRAM SSD even important for gaming? Sorry.


Don't worry about bothering me or anyone. This is what this forum is for. We are happy to be bothered... 

As for your question, DRAM isn't important for gaming. DRAM is more used for burst speed of task & prolly longevity of SSD.
This video should inform you better on what it does:


----------



## ne6togadno (Nov 4, 2020)

dram on ssd is useful when you are downloading or installing game.
for playing games higher IOP is more important.
overall nvme ssds (even dramless) are better (faster) then sata3 ssds


----------



## Poloforo (Nov 4, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> between tuf gaming and aorus whichever is cheaper.
> PSUs seasonic and dont forget to register it to the seasonic site for 7 years warranty





ne6togadno said:


> dram on ssd is useful when you are downloading or installing the game.
> for playing games higher IOP is more important.
> overall nvme ssds (even dramless) are better then sata3 ssds



Whaat, I didn't know that (register for warranty), thanks a lot, 







 I'm guessing it's this. Alrighty Aorus Pro it is then,



Rei said:


> Don't worry about bothering me or anyone. This is what this forum is for. We are happy to be bothered...
> 
> As for your question, DRAM isn't important for gaming. DRAM is more used for burst speed of task & prolly longevity of SSD.
> This video should inform you better on what it does:


I watched that video today lol xD Well if it will last longer than the regular one I don't mind giving few euros more.


----------

